# NaNoWriMo



## HLGStrider (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/about

Anyone doing National Novel Writing Month this month? I'm giving it a go just because I feel I need something to motivate me into writing fiction again. I got my 1,600 words done today. I'm hoping I can keep up and get all 50k before the end of the month.


----------

